
Why Doing Nothing Is One of the Most Important Things to Do – Time - aparashk
http://time.com/5300633/doing-nothing-work-vacation-time-history-leisure/
======
TheSpiceIsLife
I often forget to do nothing. I’m very action oriented.

Recently I’ve started taking a few short breaks during the day. If I’m at work
I put my arms on my desk, rest my head in my arms, focus on my breathing and
count ten exhalations. If I’m at home I do this laying down, usually counting
thirty exhalations. The home practice turns in to multiple ten to thirty
minute rest periods throughout the week.

When I’m in the habit of doing this my life is, self-reported, sample size of
one, noticeably calmer and more enjoyable.

------
aparashk
IMHO, being productive and creative are two almost incompatible things for us
mere mortals:

\- Being productive requires focus and energy to get things done. Typically,
the "obvious" decisions are being made and implemented;

\- Being creative, or even thinking out of the box, requires one to relax, get
their mind wandering, wait patiently for that creative spurt to come...

